# Bottom Line Fishin' Buddy II



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

A co-worker loaned me a fishin buddy II for my mission of locating the stump that I lost my lure retriever on but I wp'd the stump. Going to test it out on a calm day. I figure it'll help me narrow down that stump but it has to be a pretty calm day and I'm using my telescoping lure retriever rigged with a magnet to sweep for it..Similar method that I used to retrieve my smith and wesson knife last year.

It's the 3 C-battery one. He told me $50 if I like it,plus he has the mount for it. Sounds like a good deal,just I don't know much about these units.Hoping to get it out this evening.

$50 a good deal for this old unit?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

At least you'll be able to try it out first. As well as you know the lake, you should be able to tell if it's working properly. $50.00 would be about top dollar for that unit now. Bottom Line used to be one of the top depth finders and one of the first to offer side imaging.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello saugmon,,,,
A good friend of mine handed one to me Free. He didn't use it anymore.
(I plan on using it mostly for ice fishing, just clamp it onto a 5-gal bucket, & on my Sportspal canoe) so I'll be glad to hear your report!?

I have the manual too,,,, if you don't have one & need the info?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I bought it plus the guy brought in the clamp mount for it. I don't think I used it right so hopefully I can find a manual to download from the net and figure out what all it can do..


----------

